# العائلة من منظار أرثوذكسي



## النهيسى (29 أكتوبر 2009)

العائلة من منظار أرثوذكسي



ستيليانوس رئيس أساقفة أوستراليا للكنيسة المسكونية


تأسس الزواج كسرٍ في الكنيسة متأخراً عن غيره من الأسرار، ولكن الظاهر هو أنه يمكن إعادة المعنى الفدائي لهذا التأسيس إلى خلق الذكر والأنثى كما تقدمه رواية الخلق. بكلمات أخرى، هذا يعني أن الفرق بين الذكر والأنثى لا يدلّ على ظاهرة عَرَضية أو ثانوية في التطور البيولوجي للجنس البشري، بل على العكس يعكس إرادة الله الحرة التي يكمن سببها في جوهر الله.
إن تحديد جوهر الله بأنه محبة (أنظر 1يوحنا 8:4)، الذي هو حجر الأساس لكل اللاهوت المسيحي، يجد تبريره الكامل في التمييز بين الذكر والأنثى في تاج الخليقة، أي الإنسان. المساواة الجوهرية بين الذكر والأنثى المفتَرَضة أصلاً في حدث الخلق تؤَكّد في حقيقة الفرق بينهما وتسهّل اختبار أعمق أشكال المحبة كإغناء متبادَل في تواصل متتام.
بحسب كل ما سبق، على المرء أن يقول بوضوح أن معنى الزواج كسر يقدّم في الدرجة الأولى في حدث الشركة بين الرجل والمرأة. هذا هو الافتراض المسبَق المثالي لتوسيعه إلى شكل العائلة حيث يترك أكثر من شخص ببركات الشركة والاحترام المتبادَل. بكلام آخر، قدسية الزواج والعائلة لا تقع بالدرجة الأولى في خلق الأولاد واستمرار النسل بل بالأحرى في جودة الشركة.
وهكذا تهدف العائلة المسيحية إلى التضحية المتبادَلة وتقديس الزوجين في اتحاد إلهي على صورة سر الثالوث الأقدس، أي وحدة الأقانيم الثلاثة في جوهر واحد، ومع ذلك وبشكل تجريبي وملموس على صورة اتحاد الطبيعيتين، البشرية والإلهية، في شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح. في كلا العقيدتين، الثالوثية والمسيحانية، يستوي التوتر بشكل متناسق بين تعددية الأقانيم ووحدة الجوهر بفضل التداخل والمحبة الإلهيين.
لقد صاغ المجمع المسكوني الرابع المنعقد في خلقيدونية عبارتين أصبحا تذكاريتين في العصر المسيحي كونهما تصفان بطريقة مناسبة جداً سر الوحدة وفي الوقت نفسه كمال الأشخاص العائشين في شركة ما بينهم. هذان العبارتان هما "بلا تشوش" و"بلا انقسام". ومع أن هدف إدخال هاتين العبارتين كان إيضاح العلاقة بين الطبيعتين في أقنوم الله المتجسد بأفضل وجه، إلا أنه يمكن استعمالهما لوصف الشركة والتداخل، بلا خضوع، بين الأقانيم الثلاثة في الثالوث القدوس.
ليس هناك أي شك بأن العبارتين المذكورتين تعنيان أيضاً الحالة المثالية التي فيها تحقق مؤسسة العائلة أهدافها الإلهية.
يُغنى مستوى العلاقة الشخصية بين الرجل والمرأة من خلال مستوى ثانٍ من العلاقة بين الأهل والأولاد، كما أيضاً من خلال مستوى ثالث من العلاقات بين الأولاد. مع هذا التعدد بالمستويات من العلاقات الشخصية، تصبح العائلةُ الوحدةَ الأكثر ديناميكية وفعالية في تشكّل الشخصية البشرية. بينما في كل أشكال التعايش البشري الأخرى يكون أحدُ المحرضات الاجتماعية القوةَ المحرِّكة للتعايش. في العائلة والكنيسة، التي هي عائلة الله، التحريض وجودي وأسراري. هذا هو بالضبط سبب أن للعائلة والكنيسة أهمية فريدة في تهيئة الإنسان كمواطن.
بتعابير عملية، كل هذا يعني أن الشخص الذي اختبر، في العائلة وفي الكنيسة، تنوّع المحبة على مستويات مختلفة من العلاقات الشخصية سوف يتمكّن من تقدير الصفات المتنوعة في الأشخاص الآخرين في المجتمع المدني. كونه اختبر النظام المطلوب كما الاحترام المتوجب نحو كل شخص بحسب مكانه ودوره في مجمل جسد الوحدة العائلية، يكون مستعداً لقبول نفس الترتيب والنظام في البنى الاجتماعية. في أي حال، لكي يكون قادراً على التفاعل بهذه الطريقة الإيجابية ضمن المجتمع بشكل واسع، عليه أن يكون قد أحسّ بالأمان والإغتناء بوجود الآخرين في عائلته.
إن الحس العائلي ما زال مشهوداً له بالقوة بين شعوب المتوسط مما يعني أن الفرد لا يحس بأي إزعاج من تواجد الآخرين في العائلة. بالطبع، لا يمكن غض النظر عن الطلبات المتبادلة والمتكررة بين الأفراد المتعددين، وهي طلبات تجهلها العائلة الغربية المعاصرة وحتى لا تفهمها. لكن التضحيات التي تنتج غالباً عن هذه الطلبات تُعوَّض بالدعم الحقيقي المتعدد الأوجه الذي يتمتع به الفرد من كل أعضاء العائلة عند كل صعوبة في حياته. في بعض الأحيان، هذا الدعم الرائع يعطي للفرد أن يحسّ بأن قواه الجسدية والأخلاقية تتضاعف بعدد أعضاء عائلته.
نستنتج بأن العائلة بحسب بنيتها في العالم الأرثوذكسي، قادرة على أن تكون ليس فقط نواة كل الجسم الكنسي بل أيضاً الملاذ النهائي للإيمان. هذا يكون صحيحاً بشكل خاص عندما يجعل الإلحاد والاضطهاد حياةَ الكنيسة الرسمية صعبة أو مستحيلة. أفضل الأمثلة على هذا هي بقاء لأرثوذكسية خلال الأربعمئة عام من الاحتلال التركي في أغلب البلدان الأرثوذكسية وأخيراً في الاتحاد السوفياتي.


​


----------



## candy shop (29 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع مهم وراااااااااااااائع

شكرااااااااااااااااا نهبسى

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## النهيسى (30 أكتوبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع مهم وراااااااااااااائع
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااااا نهبسى
> 
> ...


_شكرا

أختنا الغالسه

مرور جميل

العدرا معاكم_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع هاااااااااام جدا 
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا النهيسى

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (1 نوفمبر 2009)

منتهى الشكر

للمرور  الرائع


الرب معاكم​


----------



## النهيسى (1 نوفمبر 2009)

منتهى الشكر

للمرور  الرائع


الرب معاكم
​


----------

